# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Общий скрин к видео.

## Sanych

Фильмов на компе всё больше и больше, в итоге стал уже забывать названия, и какие смотрел, какие нет. Вот и задался таким вопросом - А как же сделать сразу общий скрин к фильму??? Что бы положить его рядом, и сразу посмотреть и вспомнить что там и к чему, и каков ход событий по фильму. Особенно хорошо по сериалу из кучи отдельных серий, просмотреть в какой серии нужный момент и т.д. и т.п. Оказалось просто и мгновенно. Причем не нужен оказался никакой дополнительный софт.

Кто знает - отдыхает, кто не знает, слушает 
Делаем с помощью известного Media Player Classic, у меня он уже был установлен вместе с K-Lite Mega Codec Pack, так что дополнительно качать ничего не пришлось.Итак, открываем нужный нам фильм через Media Player Classic, нажимаем Пауза, а лучше -Стоп.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Затем жмём - File- Save Thumbnails...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Указываем куда сохранить выходной скриншот, и обратите внимание, число колонок и рядов в скриншоте. Я делал 5*5.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][*]В итоге у меня получилось к примеру 2 таких общих скрина:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вот и всё, легко и быстро

----------


## SDS

У меня  стоит МРС, но фильмы все на КМР с ярлыка "заряжены".
Перезарядить надо или плей-лист для МРС делать?

----------


## Mouse

Полезная штука. 
SDS, правым кликом по файлу/ открыть с помощью/ выбирать программу/ выбираем нужный проигрыватель и ставим птичку "Использовать данную программу по умолчанию для выбранных типов файлов" - Поставить MPC, наделать скринов, а потом опять поставить любимый проигрыватель по умолчанию.

----------


## JAHolper

просмотренные фильмы надо удалять

----------


## Sanych

> Полезная штука. 
> SDS, правым кликом по файлу/ открыть с помощью/ выбирать программу/ выбираем нужный проигрыватель и ставим птичку "Использовать данную программу по умолчанию для выбранных типов файлов" - Поставить MPC, наделать скринов, а потом опять поставить любимый проигрыватель по умолчанию.


У меня так же MPC не основной, я так и делал, только птичку не ставил - использовать по умолчанию. Просто открыл разово, так скажем.

----------


## SDS

_Мне про WindowsXP - его "птички" и "мульки" в  службах, свойствах, реестре - объснять не надо, знаний достаточно._


Я  про другое спрашивал - про плей-лист. Мне теперь все фильмы через МРС по -новому крутить для плей-листа, или если я по умолчанию файлы на него заряжу - он сам потом их найдёт и картинку выдаст?

----------


## Sanych

Один фильм надо открыть в МРС. Нажать на Стоп и сделать с него скрин по инструкци.

----------


## SDS

Получилось  только всё error на путь кидал, пока я ему не прописал.

----------


## Sanych

Отлично, только лучше делать 5 на 5. Более квадратный и чаще кадровка, как раз не много и не мало получается.

----------


## SDS

Этот плеер с виду только убогий. С кодеками он в порядке. Я фильмы, если на нём смотрю - в плейлист заношу, чтоб потом по папкам не искать.
У меня широкий формат, лучше получается 5х6.

----------

